
Netflix’s DVD Subscription Is Still Great - cletusw
https://medium.com/the-brothers-geek/netflixs-dvd-subscription-is-still-great-dammit-7048912cb690
======
Finnucane
Count me as one of the continuing users of this service. And it basically
boils down to the fact that almost anything I want to see is available on
disc, which is not the case for any legal streaming service. And the
turnaround on the mailers tends to be pretty quick.

------
schraitle
_And yet when I wanted to rent Doctor Strange from Google Play the other day
(see, I know how to use the new-fangled gizmos too!) but it was only available
for purchase. That’s a new release from the biggest studio in the world!_

I found this part funny, since Doctor Strange is available via Netflix
streaming right now.

~~~
caliagent
Suprisingly good movie, I skipped it in theaters because the ad campaign was
just heavy cgi Inception ripoff scenes and no real plot. Glad it came to
Netflix, totally worth seeing.

~~~
NTripleOne
Fantastic movie with some really imaginative CG, the whole 'fractal'-like
effect had me fascinated every time it was shown and was pretty much the
entire reason I watched it to begin with. The fact that it was a decent movie
was a nice bonus too.

------
petercooper
I'm tempted to try this. Netflix in the UK is laughable when it comes to
movies. The only reason we keep it is because of the exclusives (I guess that
explains why they do them). We have about 6 streaming services and I have to
use JustWatch every time we want to watch something as I have no idea which
service something is on :-D This is very solidly a "first world problem" but
still a bizarre one given it's all software.

------
davidgould
I'm a fan of the DVD service. The large library is great since I like all
kinds of odd stuff. But since I don't actually watch a lot of video, I have
something like 300+ DVDs backlog in my netflix queue. So there is always a new
disc showing up to watch and no need for streaming. Hopefully 2 years ago me
made good choices.

------
ctulek
We use our local library for watching DVDs, they have a great collection of
both new and old releases and it is free.

~~~
copperx
They don't carry BluRays, though. I know, choosing beggar and all that.

------
Huhty
The only thing that can make it better: Drone pick-up and delivery.

Unfortunately by then even 4k Blu-rays will be on the way out.

